# Is there a maximum IM progesterone dosage?



## theodora (Dec 14, 2010)

This time around for a DFET we are using injectable progesterone, 100ml per day (I have allergic-type reactions to Utrogestan & generic pills). On the day of DFET (after 3 nights of injections) my P4 levels were checked & it was extra low (0.1 nmol/l).

A week after my last transfer, which was a fresh own egg ICSI cycle, even with 1200mg Utrogestan per day my P4 was tanking quickly & was under 16 ug/l & went down as I had a chemical pregnancy -- even though I had increased the progesterone supplementation.

I am a bit panicky & want to increase the PIO shots. Surely there is room to go up! I am waiting for instructions from my doctor, but I just wanted to know whether  there is a max level of PIO one can take per day?? 

I know it is not strictly necessary after 2WW but all the literature seems to show that it cannot hurt, & since I have a bit of a luteal phase defect & low P4 absorption it seems like the best thing to do. Crinone gel does not exist where I live, so shots or Utrogestan are the only possibilities. The nurse said that levels of P4 are unimportant for DFET patients, but I don't see how this could be.

THANKS!


----------



## Mistletoe (Holly) (Jan 1, 2007)

Maintenance of pregnancy 
Twice weekly or more frequent (maximum: daily) injections of 25-100mg from approximately day 15, or day of transfer of embryo or gametes usually until 8 - 16 weeks of pregnancy when secretion of progesterone from the placenta should be established. 
Daily dosage can be increased to 200mg at the discretion of the physician.

This is an extract copied from the Gestone data sheet.
It is up to the doctor and a prescribing decision.
I wonder why you are so low after jabs?
Where are you injecting - it should only go buttock. And may take some time to reach steady levels.


----------



## theodora (Dec 14, 2010)

Thanks, that was really helpful! I use another brand & there is nothing in there about max dosage. 

Still waiting to hear back from my doc, but I don't want to miss the implantation window.

The injections are in my butt, not as bad as I thought (partly as I don't look at the needle when DH does the shots!). I actually prefer it to lots of suppositories, I know I am in the minority on that.  

Thanks again.


----------

